# Live from Harsens Monday



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

The big dikes help keep the riff raff away


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I can manage my own stuff at Shiawassee, but I can't tell you how many times without asking someone just shows up and grabs the back of the canoe and pushes it as I pull. Or carts over a decoy bag. It's a pretty cool group. At least if you can get away from Prior...


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

blklab said:


> That one is from shiawassee. The biggest at harsens(28-30) is a third the size of that one. There's poles at every dike at harsens that I know of, there's also PVC pipes to help roll the boat over easier. All the other dikes at harsens aren't really that bad for a manageable boat.


The dike to get into the east marsh at harsens sucks more than the 28-30 one. It’s nothing like that one in the picture though.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

Ye


charminultra said:


> The dike to get into the east marsh at harsens sucks more than the 28-30 one. It’s nothing like that one in the picture though.


Yeah I know, but I didnt even wanna try to explain to him the marsh zones if hes worried about a dike he surely not gonna walk threw muck


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

blklab said:


> Ye
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but I didnt even wanna try to explain to him the marsh zones if hes worried about a dike he surely not gonna walk threw muck


Lol, I love retrieving ducks without a dog in the marsh, saves money on the gym membership.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

PM, home of the ten minute 30 yard retrieve in zone 4...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

charminultra said:


> The dike to get into the east marsh at harsens sucks more than the 28-30 one. It’s nothing like that one in the picture though.





blklab said:


> Ye
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, but I didnt even wanna try to explain to him the marsh zones if hes worried about a dike he surely not gonna walk threw muck





charminultra said:


> Lol, I love retrieving ducks without a dog in the marsh, saves money on the gym membership.





Far Beyond Driven said:


> PM, home of the ten minute 30 yard retrieve in zone 4...


Yea, if it is 8" boot suck muck I won't be able to walk through it. If its ankle muck, then I should be able to walk in it, or if it doesn't go over the toes and top foot to entrap the whole foot. If it is hard bottom like sand or clay, then I can. If it is suck muck then I will stay in the boat or canoe and need to be able to retrieve ducks in the canoe or boat. So, marsh zones can generally be too mucky and corn is generally hard bottom then? Are there solo marsh zones that match the ankle muck scenario? I can't go over the dike with a boat, its a deep v 14', but it will float in 3" of water. If I get a canoe set up and rigged I should be able to do the dike shown, it may take me a little longer though.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

OnHoPr said:


> Yea, if it is 8" boot suck muck I won't be able to walk through it. If its ankle muck, then I should be able to walk in it, or if it doesn't go over the toes and top foot to entrap the whole foot. If it is hard bottom like sand or clay, then I can. If it is suck muck then I will stay in the boat or canoe and need to be able to retrieve ducks in the canoe or boat. So, marsh zones can generally be too mucky and corn is generally hard bottom then? Are there solo marsh zones that match the ankle muck scenario? I can't go over the dike with a boat, its a deep v 14', but it will float in 3" of water. If I get a canoe set up and rigged I should be able to do the dike shown, it may take me a little longer though.


You’ll make it. Just don’t drop any ducks in the reeds. If you can’t walk in the water hole just use your boat.


----------

